# Wing Chun Instructor in or near Ft Campbell, KY/TN



## vincehardy3 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am a Chaplain in the Army stationed at Ft Campbell in Kentucky.  I live on the Tennessee side of the Post, and I would like to know if anyone knows of a good Wing Chun instructor close to Ft Campbell.  I am willing to travel to Nashville, which is about a 30-40 minute drive.  I would appreciate anyone's help.  Thanks.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 17, 2011)

My old sifu has students in that area.
Keith Fain is a Wing Tsun instructor in Clarksville, TN.
Plus there are some around the Bowling Green, KY area. not sure of their name.
.

If you find yourself in Louisville area then look me up.


----------



## vincehardy3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you!  I will definitely look him up.  I appreciate it.


----------



## vincehardy3 (Nov 18, 2011)

I just hit up Keith Fain on Facebook.  I hope to get a response soon.  Are you guys under the Ip Man lineage or a different lineage?  I trained in Wing Chun when I was a kid, and I am really looking at getting back to the basics of that system.  Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 19, 2011)

Keith and I both trained under Emin Boztepe, which is part of the Leung Ting lineage. ( Leung Ting was a student of Yip Man)

I've lost touch with Keith and haven't seen him in probably 10 years. He was a 1st technician grade back then (black belt). It looks like he retired for a while but is now back at it, I don't know if he is still with Emin or not.
He can definitely get you up and running with Wing Tsun, regardless.


----------



## vincehardy3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Brother,

I really appreciate your help.  I am just waiting on a reply from him, and we will take it from there.  I hope that he is still training and teaching.  Again, thanks.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 19, 2011)

keep me posted....if that falls through,  maybe I can help you out


----------



## vincehardy3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks.  He responded and I will go to his school when I redeploy.  I appreciate all of your help.  I have talked to several Soldiers that are looking at attending his classes after viewing the Ip Man movie.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope it works out for you.
Tell Keith that Rod from the old Kentucky group sends his best.


----------

